# HDVR2 sound dropouts"Please Read"



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Anybody experiencing any sound dropouts please call this number and log your complaint. Their also have been some complaints from other DTivo users with earlier units. These people should log their complaints as well.

I called the 1-954-597-2080 hughes tivo tech. He logged my complaint and gave me a customer # they are open from 9:00am to 11:00pm eastern time. 
He said their not sure if it's a bad batch or a software problem. They are waiting for Tivo to get back to them,because that's where they get the software. He said to hold on to the unit for a couple of weeks and to call back if I don't hear anything.


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2003)

Now I am wondering if I should get one!


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

It is a very nice unit. I wouldn't trade it for anything. I have 2,but 1 is sick. I'll let you all know of the outcome. There is a long thread over at the tivocommunity.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Go for it, Mark. It's a very minor bug, IMO.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Minor until it drops out during a key phrase in the movie....after rewinding, it even recorded the dropout, so no luck...


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I can't reproduce the dropouts after I rewind and play the segment again. Maybe we're talking about different bugs.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

I called Hughes yesterday and they still don't have any answers yet. I told him about the green and blue batch tag's and he was very interested in that. I gave him the info and he logged it.

There is a green or blue tag sticker on the top of the box the unit was shipped in with a batch #.

My good unit is a blue tag
batch#C027283

My bad unit is a green tag
batch#C016139

He said to bring the unit back to BestBuy for an exchange. I'm going to bring this one to a different store and see what happens. Maybe I'll get a good one this time.

Check it out here:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=89836


----------

